# Problema señal desfasada



## yukardo (Dic 15, 2007)

Saludos.

Diseñe un equipo medico que consta de un cicuito ECG, luego pasa por un amplificador, luego por  un filtro pasabajas de 20 Khz, y por ultimo por otra etapa de amplificado. La señal es enviada a la tarjeta de sonido de una PC para ser graficada por un software.

El problema es que la señal se me esta desfasando, pero lo extraño del caso es que se me esta desfasando una parte de la señal lo otra no se altera. Me gustaria saber que puede causar esto. Sin mas me despido esperando su pronta ayuda. Gracias de antemano.

PD: Estoy usando INA111 como amplificador de instrumentacion y OP07 como operacionales para los filtros.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 15, 2007)

Puede ser problema de los filtros.

Nos deberias comentar un poco mas.

Respecto que se esta desfasando?
Como  lo estas comprobando?
Puede ser problema del sofware?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2007)

Como te dice el "Tio", los filtros suele hacer esas cosas, por que no publicas un esquema del proyecto.


----------



## yukardo (Dic 16, 2007)

Bueno la señal de salida se desfasa con respecto a la señal de entrada. Para comprobarlo utilice el osciloscopio  usando la opcion de XY, o sea curva de lissajuos (no recuerdo como se escribe), Bueno la verdad que no creo q sea problema de software ya que probe con otro software que grafica señales.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2007)

Reglas generales de uso del foro

3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. ¡No somos adivinos!


Estas pidiendo sugerencias sobre algo que no comentas ni como ni con que lo realizaste !


----------



## yukardo (Dic 16, 2007)

Aqui les dejo el diagrama del equipo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2007)

En el esquema figura un conversor AD, es uno para cuantas señales ?

Si es uno solo para mas de una señal, tal vez el ordenamiento de la lectura de señal-->Salida datos sea el causante de tu desfasaje, intenta cambiar este ordenamiento para corroborar que pasa con el desfasaje, si cambia o no.


----------



## yukardo (Dic 16, 2007)

Al conversor solo entra una sola señal. Es la que viene del ECG


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 16, 2007)

Si te llega una sola señal como sabes que esta desfasada ?

O sea con una sola señal no tienes referencia como para saber si hay o no desfasaje


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 16, 2007)

Un filtro por definicion desfasa.
Pero mi pregunta es la siguiente, realmente tiene importancia ese defasaje si este es conocido.

Si visionas la señal y poco mas poco te deberia importar el desfase, pero si utilizas esa senal con algun modulador o cosas similares te puede dar problemas.

Por ejemplo en las TV si que es importante el desfase que se produce entre la señal de croma (color) y luminancia (blanco y negro), despues de tratarla utilizan una red de atraso para recalibrarla(filtro).


Yo me preucuparia por la fidelidad de la señal, sobre todo en la zona del optoacoplador o aislamiento.

Tambien movería el ultimo pasa bajos y lo pondria despues del de instrumentacion de esta forma ya hemos eliminado frecuencias que no utilizamos, o sea menos ruido.

El preamplificador no deberia ser necesario.

Veo demasiados filtros, con uno en la entrada y otro para eliminar el ruido del aislamiento deberia bastar.

Recuerda en apartar  la zona sensible (INA) de la zona ruidosa (aislamiento)

Si tienes una radio a pilas de esas tan,tan,tan baratas, la pones en AM y escuchas, como menos ruido provoque tu circuito mejor, mira de detectar zonas con mas ruido para poderlas tratar correctamente.


----------



## yukardo (Dic 16, 2007)

Se que existe desfasaje porque al meter una señal senoidal, se nota como la señal de la salida se desfasa. Ademas al usar las curvas de Lissajous se muestra el desfasaje.

La señal no contiene mucho ruido, de echo mediante software se utiliza una funcion de promediado que elimina el ruido.

En lo que respecta a los filtros, el filtro pasaaltas corresponde al filtro que trae internamente la tarjeta de sonido.

El problema es que la señal se desfasa en una parte no totalmente, de alli lo extraño del caso.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 16, 2007)

Como la señal no es una senoidal pura, sino una onda un poco rara, las cosas son mas complejas. Si le haces un fourrier o FFT de tu señal veras que esta compuesta de varias frecuencias, las bajas tendran un desfasaje y las altas otro

Tambien piensa que seguro que te cargas la DC y las bajas frecuencias por lo que ya modificas la señal.


En cuanto al tema del filtrado es mas importante que lo que parece a simple vista.
Siempre que trabajes con troceadores (amplificador de aislamiento) y convertidores AD es necesario eliminar todo lo que sobre y sobre todo las frecuencias altas para no tener problemas.

Si no me equivoco las señales de los sensores son de baja frecuencia, de algunos HZ, esto implica trabajar con DC o a baja frecuencia.

Debes ir con cuidado con los integradores(condensadores electroliticos) no se desmadren, digamos se van cargandose mas de lo que se descargan y terminan despolalizando el 
sistema. La solucion es añadir una resistencia grande en paralelo (1M).

Tambien a veces resulta necesario añadir limitadores (diodos,led,zeners) para que si entra una señal fuerte (una desconexion) el circuito no tarde minutos es estabilizarse.


Finalmente, el tiron de orejas:
No me has argumentado si es importante o no ese desfase


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 16, 2007)

Hola. Te paso una dirección que en una de esas te sirve, ya que se habla mucho sobre la forma de adquirir la señal y evitar que haya interferencias y consecuentemente defromaciones en ella. Seguramente habrás estudiado estos puntos a fondo ya, pero nunca está demás rever las cosas cuando se presentan los problemas.  

http://www.nib.fmed.edu.uy/Oliveri.pdf

Suerte en tu proyecto.


----------



## yukardo (Dic 18, 2007)

Si tiopepe el desfasaje es importante. Les explico porque:

El ultimo amplificador que uso tiene ganancia variable, los amplificador de instrumentacion se les puede variar la ganancia variando una resistencia, de alli que utilice un switch de 4 posiciones para tener 4 valores de ganancias diferentes.

Cuando vario la ganancia la señal se desplaza, lo cual creo q es producido por un desfasaje. El problema es que al parecer este desfasaje no es constante por lo que me afecta la señal.

Si con el filtro pasaaltos propio de la tarjeta de sonido se elimina la componente DC de la señal asi como tambien las frecuencias menores a unos 20 Hz que es la frecuencia de corte del filtro de la tarjeta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2007)

Tienes posibilidad de alimentar una señal externa a la ultima etapa de ganancia variable (Tipo Generador de señales) como para determinar si el problema es en esta o anterior, ?


----------



## yukardo (Dic 18, 2007)

Bueno creo que si tengo la posibilidad de medir ants. 

Lo que me gustaria saber ahora es como hacer un compensador de fase y si ese angulo de desfasaje se puede cambiar a tiempo para saber asi cuando tiempo se me retarda la señal.


----------



## yukardo (Dic 19, 2007)

Probe la etapa de amplificadora final y no hay desfasaje. No lo probe en el circuito exactamente, monte el mismo circuito en el proto y probe y no da desfasaje.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2007)

Tu circuito me marea.
Cuando varias la ganancia de esta etapa cambia el desfasaje, pero si pruebas la etapa sola NO. Es raro !. Me parece que tu circuito esta poseido por el demonio.

Alternativa:
Alimentar todo el esquema con una señal prototipo y osciloscopio mediante comparar esta con la señal prosesada e ir buscando donde se altera etapa por etapa desde la entrada hacia la PC.

Probaste alimentar otra PC que tenga otra placa de sonido distinta ?


----------



## yukardo (Dic 19, 2007)

Si yo creo q este poseido jajajaj.

Bien lo otro fue que conecte una señal senoidal a la entrada y medi los desfasajes y estan cercanos entre 14º y 16º. Asi que al parecer la señal tiene un desfasaje casi constante.

Mañana voy a probar con otra PC a ver que tal y sino sera probar etapa por etapa a ver.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 19, 2007)

Eso no me cuadra, no puede ser que varie la fase con la ganancia, eso me huele a saturacion o falta de ganancia.
Vamos por puntos:

1.-Los amplificador tienen un ancho banda. Cuando mas alta es la frecuencia menor ganancia tiene, que quiere esto decir que por ejemplo con una frecuencia de 100Khz el operacional solo da una ganacia de 45 aunque tu le pongas resistencias para una ganancia de 100.

El amplificador de aislamiento seguramente tiene un ancho de banda bastante pequeño, controlalo.

2.- Todas las pruebas debes hacerlas con una señal senoidal, esto te permite controlar mejor todo el proceso.
Una herramienta muy eficaz es algun programa que te permita ver la FFT o fourrier, hay muchos algunos especializados y otros para editar musica, yo antes utilizaba el cooledit2000 pero me parece que ahora es de adobe.

Si la señal senoidal de entrada es perfecta (teorica) en la FFT deberia salir una barra, pero si hay alguna distorsion o cosa rara, la veras como aparecen mas rayas, cosa que con el osciloscopio es dificil de observar.

Cuidado que esta en escala logaritmica, cualquier señal menor de 40dB rspecto a la principal no debe preocuparte mucho, pero lo ideal son 80dB que es completamente inapreciable, siempre respecto la principal.


3.-Yo creo que la mejor manera de amplificar la señal es despues del INA, yo lo calcularia para una amplificación de 0.5 a 1V y despues pondria un amplificador normal inversor y un conjundo de interruptores analogicos (cd4066,4051,4052,4053) o potenciometros digitales para terminar de amplificar.

Normalmente utilizar un buen amplificador de instrumentacion y meterle porquerias es una mala solucion, yo ese tramo utilizaria resistencias de metal y sin interruptores, una vez tienes la señal a un nivel razonable ya puedes trabajar tranquilamente que no se contaminara.

Recuerda que si utilizas interruptores cmos debes calcular la ganancia con las resistencias mas elevadas posibles para evitar que la resistencia del interruptor cmos afecte a la medida.


----------



## yukardo (Dic 19, 2007)

Bueno en realidad la frecuencia que estoy trabajando no es muy alta, de alli que tenga un filtro de 20 KHz, de echo tengo filtros digitales de 500 Hz, 1KHz y 5 Khz.

Y bueno uso INA para amplificar despues porque ya tengo esos integrados y los se utilizar de alli que diseñara eso asi.

Seguire investigando a ver que puede ser.

Muchas gracias de todos modos tiopepe por los consejos.


----------

